# Western Digital WD1002FAEX club!



## neurogas (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi to all!

Key Features

High Performance Electronics Architecture
Dual processor - Twice the processing power to maximize performance.
Colossal cache - Bigger, faster cache of up to 64 MB means faster performance.
Rock Solid Mechanical Architecture
Dual actuator technology - A head positioning system with two actuators that improves positional accuracy over the data track(s). The primary actuator provides coarse displacement using conventional electromagnetic actuator principles. The secondary actuator uses piezoelectric motion to fine tune the head positioning to a higher degree of accuracy. (2 TB only)
StableTrac - The motor shaft is secured at both ends to reduce system-induced vibration and stabilize platters for accurate tracking, during read and write operations.
NoTouch ramp load technology - The recording head never touches the disk media ensuring significantly less wear to the recording head and media as well as better drive protection in transit.
Massive Capacity - WD Caviar Black SATA drives are available in capacities 
up to 2 TB.
Compatible - We perform tests on hundreds of systems and a multitude of platforms in our FIT Lab™ and Mobile Compatibility Lab to give our customers confidence that our drives will work in their systems.

Tomorow i will post some photos and speed test! 

Members:
neurogas


----------

